# Adding 100A entrance to house (income property)



## Math (Apr 19, 2011)

I am adding a 100Amp service entrance to a house. It already has a 200A, the owner wants two seperate meters, 1 for basement 1 for main floor. Can I leave the existing 200A entrance and put a new 100A beside it?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Why not, it gets done like that everyday as long as the meters and disconnects are in close proximity of each other


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Math said:


> I am adding a 100Amp service entrance to a house. It already has a 200A, the owner wants two seperate meters, 1 for basement 1 for main floor. Can I leave the existing 200A entrance and put a new 100A beside it?


No!:no::no:230.2 If you were going to use it for off peak heating and the POCO would allow it you could.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Math said:


> I am adding a 100Amp service entrance to a house. It already has a 200A, the owner wants two seperate meters, 1 for basement 1 for main floor. Can I leave the existing 200A entrance and put a new 100A beside it?


Are the basement and the main floor going to be separate occupancies?


----------



## Math (Apr 19, 2011)

wendon said:


> Are the basement and the main floor going to be separate occupancies?


Two seperate occupancies yes.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

wendon said:


> No!:no::no:230.2 If you were going to use it for off peak heating and the POCO would allow it you could.


:blink: you are allowed more than one service on a structure as long as they are grouped.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Math said:


> Two seperate occupancies yes.


Then you should be okay. If it was a single occupancy I'd say no.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Since the OP is in Canada, the NEC and POCO references
don't cover his area.

OP should post this question in the Canadian forum.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

> *6-102* *Number of supply services permitted (see Appendices B and I)*
> (1) Two or more supply services of the same voltage shall not be run to any building, except that additional
> supply services shall be permitted for supplying
> (a) fire pumps in accordance with Rule 32-204(1);
> ...


Sounds like you aren't going to be able to run a new service from the street to the house's basement. You could subdivide the existing one though, with a 2-gang meter base. That might mean upgrading the service that's already there.


----------

